# Replacing C Valve on Meyer E60



## plowboy3006 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello all. Since my last posts which y'all helped diagnose was a motor problem and have successfully replaced, my plow will now raise, lower, angle left, but not angle right. I think I need to replace my C valve and possibly the coil. 

I am basing this on the fact that while I was waiting for my motor to be delivered, I decided to repaint the pump unit. I attempted to remove the C coil and the nut and top of the valve which went through the coil with the threads broke off. Now the valve was flush with the top of the C coil. I thought an easy fix would be just dab on a bit of JB weld, securing the coil to the broken off part of the valve. When I got the motor and mounted it, it would no longer angle right. I have no magnetism in the C coil now when I use the controller to angle it right. There is power to the green wire. So I am now waiting for the C coil and valve to arrive. At which time, I plan to drill out the JB weld and remove the coil so I can remove the valve, but that leads me to a repair question:

Do I need to drain the unit before I remove the old C valve? I was hoping not to, but I didn't want to try it and then have pressure in the unit cause me more problems.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The C coil has no magnetism because it has no ground as your JB Weld is acting as an insulator between the coil and valve. Replace the valve and all should be good.

No need to drain the pump for valve replacement, simply remove the old one and replace with the new one.


----------



## plowboy3006 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the info. Hopefully I can be up and plowing again before the next snowfall.


----------

